# How long should I wait Socialize?



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello, when I first get my puppy home how long should I wait to Socialize him take him on walks and take him to puppy class?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't wait! There are new guidelines out that suggest that early socialization has so many benefits that it's worth the risk. Here's an article I wrote about the value of socialization and what you can do to make sure your puppy gets a wide range of positive experiences: Socialization Basics. And here's one about the balancing the risks of disease with the benefits of early socialization: Balancing Risks in Socialization.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dogs socializing begins with the breeder and it is one of the most critical parts of the dogs mental development. This occurs within the litter and with the mother. Beyond that I am not a big fan of socialization of the dog with other dogs, unless the dog is joining a family that already has other dogs. 

I am a big fan of socialization with people. The dog learns to be part of a pack with its mother and littermates, this period also lets them know they are a dog (dogs separated from mothers and litters frequently have major behavioral problems). 

Then it has to make the transition to look at it human(s) as its new pack and the owner as pack leader. This sets the stage for a wonderful relationship. Going to puppy class for obedience and to begin the life long training relationship is important. Socializing with all the other dogs, is cute to watch but is not helpful and may cause harm. also, it is just a distraction from you, and that is not good at this early stage.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless your vet tells you Parvo is a gigantic risk in your town, I would get that puppy out every single place you can think of. And equally important, invite all kinds of people to your home, neighbors, co-workers, your kids' school friends etc. and don't just do it for a couple weeks and slack off. The more effort you devote to his foundation lessons and experiences the first year or two of his life the more rewarded you will be with a dog who you can take anywhere and do just about anything with. You are lucky to be bringing him home when the weather is cooling off, so get a small kennel for your car and take him on all your errand running, anything you can come up with to get him out. Even picking up dry cleaning and running through the car wash is time he's not spending asleep in his crate at home. Be sure that you always have water and a bowl, bags to clean up and lots of the most high value treats for people to have him sit for a treat.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I will be the difficult one on this thread. From 8 to 16 weeks is important for socialization but without the final series you are at risk for a variety of illness. In addition most pups are still developing their immune system so they are at greater risk for a variety of ills that adult dogs have with no outward sign. Add to that the absolute that everything will go into your pups mouth and I will not risk it with my puppies. 

My advise is to socialize all you can with dogs you know are immunized and with people who have dogs that have been immunized. 

Avoid dog parks, people you don't know, dogs you don't know, and places frequented by packs of dogs. Muddy or alge ponds, fields that previously held livestock, and wild animal trails all can contain pathogens that your pup has limited ability to fight off. 

Whatever the level of risk is in your community means nothing if your pup comes down with Parvo. Then it is 100% as far as you are concerned. My rule is 16 weeks and 48 hours after the rabies shot before we venture to far afield. We can get lots of experiences with trusted sources before that time.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's important to draw a distinction between socialization as the vet behaviorists use it and socialization as it's sometimes used by the general public.

I like to use the word _socialization_ to mean this: giving a dog positive experiences with a wide variety of situations, surfaces, and people so they grow up knowing the world is a safe and positive place. This process is accomplished most efficiently in the 6-18 week window, so it starts with the breeder and moves straight to the owner's responsibility. It is possible to socialize dogs effectively after that window, but it is a whole heck of a lot easier if you start right away.

Then there's _socializing_, which is when a dog gets to play with other dogs. I do think puppies should get some socializing as part of their socialization, because it's the main way they learn good body language and communication skills that allow them to interact effectively and safely with other dogs.

However, I don't think socializing necessarily part of being happy for lots of adult dogs, especially when it comes to socializing with new dogs they don't know. Some adult dogs get stressed out when they have to interact with a bunch of strangers (just like people!). I don't see much advantage in dog park situations unless the dog really loves to play with strangers and is good at defusing conflicts and playing appropriately.

Positive experiences with other dogs are an important part of socialization, but they're just one piece. And puppies don't necessarily have to be playing with other puppies to get it. They can learn to work with _you_ while other dogs are around and working with their own handlers. That's huge too.

So when you're balancing risks and making choices about socialization, you can accomplish tons of it in non-dog areas where the risk for things like parvo is really low. And you can try to set up play dates with even-tempered, vaccinated adult dogs for some socializing so the pup learns how to play and communicate appropriately.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My pup came home to a major parvovirus and distemper epidemic, but we started his socialization immediately, and his paws never touched surfaces where other dogs had been. We went to homes, businesses, including stores. He just didn't go for neighborhood walks or dog parks. We even went to Petsmart but kept him in his carrier. He easily met 1000 people before he received his final vaccines. Was it challenging? Yes. It was worth it though. Don't hibernate but do use common sense and think of creative ways to get your pup meeting people and getting exposed to noises, surfaces and life.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Get started now! I start my Sophie socialization when she was 6 weeks old. However I use extremely cautious by avoiding stranger dogs and unsafe area. I start by having her meeting my friends and neighborhoods especially their children. Then I take her out for a walk around the neighborhood for her to get used to outside and car noises under supervision. Then I start have her get used to ride with me anywhere in car so she won't be afraid of that in future. Then I took her to Petsmart and local pet store, however I always keep her on cart and never put her on floor because of dogs and the disease can spread on floor. That is a important start until puppy get the second vaccine then it okay to start socialize with dogs and take puppy class


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One of the first things we did with our pup was to go early one morning to our grocery store and let him hear and watch the delivery trucks come up, back up and later pull away. It was noisy and he heard it from our car, windows down. I also ran out with him in my arms when our garbage truck arrived and let him hear and sniff the garbage truck guys. We did the same thing with a running fire engine and also with UPS, Fed Ex and our postal carrier. I live in the city and wanted him exposed to all this so he wouldn't startle if we walked next to a busy street. It worked! We took him to Costco right before Christmas and while I shopped my husband held him as he sat near the shopping carts and he met about 30 people that way ....people who stopped to meet, touch and let him smell them. I also put him in a shortie grocery cart and wheeled him down a strip mall with a post office and he was able to meet a lot of interesting people that way. We hung out in a small park by a library with lots of children. I kept him on a picnic blanket since there was so much parvovirus in that area of town. He went to a Montessori school to meet children and he went to a nearby church to meet the staff and get blessed by the priest. 

If your vet tells you parvovirus is in your area I would not take your pup for walks unless and until you receive final vaccines, plus 2 weeks. I would also be very careful in veterinary clinics and not let their feet touch the floor until vaccines are complete. Bring your own blanket to put on top of the exam table. Our boys first exam happened at our home because the clinic had an active parvovirus case at the time.


----------

